# Soap cutter plans needed HELP



## oh58ac (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm new to soaping. I have learned a lot from this forum and I'm willing to learn much more. The problem I'm having is common I'm sure to many others, it is trying to obtain or make equipment to soaping, specifically cutters. I've been using a "miter box" style cutter box with fair results. I'm wanting to get a multi bar wire cutter but these things are very expensive, and would love to get several plans for making one myself. I'm efficient with my hands but I just can't find any plans just pictures. Please let me know if you have any actual plans for a wire cutter. 
Thanks


----------



## Kittish (Jul 15, 2017)

If you're at all crafty, M Naturalz: My First New Multi-Soap Bar Cutter!
 -DIY shows a couple of designs her husband built, they look like they'd be fairly easy to reproduce.


----------



## oh58ac (Jul 15, 2017)

Thnaks so much for the info. This is a really good article. The one thing I need in addition to the description she gives is measurements. The few articles or posts I have found seen to lack this. I guess I'm just being too male but not real sure on the spacing on bottom platform pieces and such. Again thank you so very much , I'll see if I can replicate this.


----------



## earlene (Jul 15, 2017)

Soap cutter plans in PDF originally posted by Relle in 2012:  http://nizzymoulds.com/Simple%20Soap%20Cutter.pdf

Here is a different one with measurements:  http://teachsoap.com/2012/03/29/build-your-own-soap-cutter/


----------



## oh58ac (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for,the response. I'll check them out. If anyone else has any please feel free to send them.:clap:


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 15, 2017)

oh58ac said:


> Thnaks so much for the info. This is a really good article. The one thing I need in addition to the description she gives is measurements. The few articles or posts I have found seen to lack this. I guess I'm just being too male but not real sure on the spacing on bottom platform pieces and such. Again thank you so very much , I'll see if I can replicate this.




You have to decide what thickness soap you want to end up with. Soap shrinks about 6% so take that into account. There are two common measurements - 1" and 1 1/4. The base plate has to have about 5 mm gap to allow for the wire to go right through the soap you are cutting. 

A 10 wire cutter is about the most you want to have or there is too much resistance for all the wires to get through the soap. 

If your loaf is short you can have a flat cutter like that in the second post. But if your soap loaf is 500mm long you need a cutter with a D shaped end bar so when you cut the loaf the side bar remains above the soap and you just slide it along to cut the rest of your loaf.


----------

